# Jersey Giant owners



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Im not sure of the true age of my hen. She is on the small side for a Jersey. She just started laying two weeks ago. The cutest little tiny eggs. Nice but they are not progressively getting larger . The eggs are half the size of my Barredrock hen who is 5 years old. Will they get larger as she ages?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They should start to get larger, although she might just be a smaller egg layer, too. It happens.

Jersey Giants take forever to mature, they are extremely slow growers and won't reach maximum size till they are 18 months old at least. Of course, their final size and growth rates is going to be dependant on her bloodlines. She should always be bigger than other birds her age.


----------



## Barredrockmom (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks Fiere. She is as large as my full sized barredrocks but she is much lighter than they are. That's Ok is she lays small eggs. Her personality makes up for it.


----------

